
Netflix angers film-makers with 'insulting' speed-up function - helpPeople
https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-50220575
======
moltensodium
I think we have officially scraped the bottom of the barrel now on ways to
increase user engagement with netflix chipmunk mode. That's it. There is no
innovation left to find in the realm of increasing content consumed per day.
All done here.

Let's try formulating some new goals now. What else can we create outside of
trying to make this one metric increase a tiny bit next year?

------
annoyingnoob
Sorry 'film-makers', you do not get to control what happens on my personal
devices. You might be able to control the theater experience but you can't
control me. If you think you can control me then you can keep your crap. You
may have leverage over Netflix but I don't really need Netflix anyway. The
more you try to control me the less I want anything to do with you. Its my
choice to watch your film as you intended, or not.

To be clear, I haven't seen or used this feature. But 'film-makers' asserting
control over my personal environment and choices is offensive. Apatow's films
will not be shown on my devices - enjoy being ignored, Judd.

------
phendrenad2
YouTube has had this feature forever. I've actually specifically paid to watch
movies on YouTube rather than watch them free with my Netflix subscription,
simply because I can fast-forward the boring bits. If it weren't for this
feature, I probably wouldn't have watched those movies at all. So please,
filmmakers, get over it.

